# Poling Skiffs???



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Guys, 


I'm thinking about picking up a poling skiff. Something in the 17-18ft. range. After my last couple trips to Rockport sight casting to Reds, I have thought about getting a better suited boat. I've been using my duck hunting rig, but I don't have a way to put a poling platform on it.

I don't even know where to begin looking. I know Ranger, Mitzi, ECC, and Hell's Bay all make the type of boat I'm thinking about. I just haven't been on any of these boats and want to hear some pros and cons.

Also, I'm probably looking to keep it in the $15K or under range. Used, but in good condition is the way I would like to go.

Thoughts???


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Save your money and wait for a chance to buy a ticket from one of the tourney guys.. You can get a ranger banshee for a really decent price. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

ShaloowMinded said:


> Save your money and wait for a chance to buy a ticket from one of the tourney guys.. You can get a ranger banshee for a really decent price. Keep your eyes open.


That's a good tip. There is a tournament-won banshee on one of the Florida boards right now with 40 Yamaha four stroke, power pole, trolling motor and humminbird for 15,500 OBO. I've seen them ask as little as $14k for them.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

If you are trying to buy a used boat it will be easier if you don't have too strong a brand preference. The pickier you are about brand the harder it will be to find the right deal.

Go to boattrader.com and look for Maverick HPX-T; Gordon Waterman or Ambush; Hells Bay Glades Skiff, Whipray, Waterman, or 17.8 Professional; Mitzi 15 or 17; Ranger Banshee or Banshee Extreme; ECC; Beavertail; Dolphin; or any other poling skiff you can find.

Many of these manufacturers also have their own websites (I know Maverick and ECC do) where they will list boats for sale. Sometimes that's the best way to find a used poling skiff, especially if you have a strong brand preference.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

*poling skiff*

I'm glad you started this topic as I was thinking of a starting similar one. Why is it that we don't see more poling skiffs in TX? Is it because we have so many more waders? I am looking at a 15 foot skiff from florida with everything I want (trolling motor, platforms, power pole, trim tabs, gps/fish finder, etc) but haven't pulled the trigger due to the length of the boat. It fishes 2 very comfortably and 3 isn't bad either. I have been on the boat personally but am still worried about the short length in our bay areas. On the other hand, I see many of these small scooters and figure if they can do it then a small skiff should do fine too, right? I want to fish shallow and this boat can do it (floats in 4 inches).

Any comments appreciated. Help me pull the trigger or run...

Jason


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

well whats the length? I think it all depends on what type of fishing your gonna do. If you want to poll 90% of the time, then go for it.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

The boat I am looking at is a 15 footer. I had an 18 footer that needed a couple feet of water. I sold it so I could get something shallower. I have not got into the wading thing yet and don't think I can sell my fishing partner on it. So, I will probably be using the trolling motor, drifting and poling most of the time. It is getting to and from the backwaters that worries me. I typically fish from Freeport down to Port O'Connor, with maybe a trip a year further south.

Sorry Ross, didn't mean to take your thread. As I have been looking at these skiffs for some time now, I think you might want to read up on some of the florida message boards. There is a ton of info out there and of course, most people are gonna love the boat they have so just take it all in and pick the one that will fit your needs. What items are important for you to have in the boat? Rod storage, gear storage, center console, etc? Some skiffs are very plain while others are full of these types of items. Another thing to consider is how fast do you want to go?


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

You guys should consider rigging it to the max, biggest hp engine, power pole, 24v trolling motor, center console and large livewells. These items are much easier rigging on the boat when purchased/ordered originally than later on down the road.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good question, on why we don't have more poling skiffs here in Texas. I have never owned one, as they do appear to be a lot of work, especially in the wind. I recall seeing a lot of flats boats in Florida, but they were not tunnel hulls. Maybe Texas is on the cutting edge of skinny water fishing.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

My brother was in Key West for a few years and I had an uncle that lived in Orlando. The flats they took me to were deeper than the flats I am used to in Redfish bay. The poling skiffs I saw would draw 8-10 inches to pole. This time of the year, our reds are "back out of the water shallow". They also did not want to wade because of the number of sharks on the flats in Florida.


----------



## dbujnoch (Feb 10, 2005)

*Check this one out!!*

I run a large 23 ft skiff and I'd say it NOT poleable! But these guys do sell small skiff all the way to 16 ft and I think it would be around your price range. www.famouscraftboats.com

Capt. David Bujnoch
361-877-3283


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Perhaps the bottom here in Texas is softer and has more silt than Florida. Constantly sticking a pole in the mud and trying to quietly yank it out would get old quickly. I tend to think if poling worked well here in Texas we would do more of it.


----------



## Hogheaven (May 25, 2004)

Love my set up, There are lower profile , more technical boats out there but because I have mult use, It suit all my needs. I would put my poling this CS right up there with others whose sole purpose is to pole. the high side do catch wind, and if I was doing mainly poling trips I would end up with a Lostman. Opinion only.









































Good luck in what ever you choose... See you on the flats


----------



## bleb (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a HPXT 2001 for sale see my add in the classified here or on the mav board

These boats work great in texas they dont float in 4 inches unless you get a gladesman or a gladeskiff and the knockoffs (ambush,terrapin drogonfly, etc) and i wouldnt plan on crossing the bay in those when in gets dicey. so in the 5 inch category that will cross in the chop you have the fibertex boat ,a n ecc caimen and a whipray maybeI. Theres also the ecc lostman its the most stable of them but the wetest ride. theres a slew in the 6 inch range (real draft with people gas etc) hpxt hells bay professional, ranger, beavertails, momentum etc

lots of choices I loved the HPXT had it since 2001 and it was just time for something different. In your price range an older HPXT or hells bay would do it. If you want it restored after or pimped out theres a new company that just does pimps out boats .

robert


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The technical poling skiffs are becoming much more popular on the Texas coast. Texas flats are a little different than Florida flats, but my Beavertail B2 tunnel will float in 5" with two people and gear and will run on plane in 3". It handles 2' chop surprisingly well and will cross 3' chop, although that can be a little sporty. The hull is extremely quiet and tracks very well poling.

Other brands mentioned above are worth looking at as well. I think you will be seeing more and more of these boats on the Texas flats in the coming years.


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought my Banshee on a tournament ticket. It's probably the most economical way to get into a new skiff. Although, I wish you luck in finding a used one. It's awful tough to find one in south texas. Have you researched shipping one from Florida? There is a brand new Banshee in SC that hasn't seen water yet for $13k. Good Luck.


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Guys,

thanks for the posts.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Have you checked out the Beavertails? Doubt you could find a used one but it would be worth the try. When they first came out you could get a new 17' with a tiller steer motor and trailer under 20K.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ross, I may have a line on some new in the box Yammie 50 2 strokes @ $3600. Add that on a Caimen tiller model and it would put you at $15k + TTL on a new skiff ready to fish.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> Ross, I may have a line on some new in the box Yammie 50 2 strokes @ $3600. Add that on a Caimen tiller model and it would put you at $15k + TTL on a new skiff ready to fish.


Those tillers Glenn? When I was looking at going that route, the tiller handle setup was anywhere from $400-$500 if I remember right.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*Beavertail*

Does anyone on this forum have a wealth of experience to share about the Beavertail line?


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Laguna Freak said:


> Does anyone on this forum have a wealth of experience to share about the Beavertail line?


beavertailrep, send a PM to him

There are a few owners on here. The ones I can think of off the top of my head are:

Stuart (me)
Te.jas.on
kdumas
Boca Paila
gottagofishin
dljones
capt. lowtide
nw80


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Stuart said:


> Those tillers Glenn? When I was looking at going that route, the tiller handle setup was anywhere from $400-$500 if I remember right.


Most likely not. Most likely they would need the tiller kit. I thought Kevin told me it was a little less than that for the tiller kit, like $300 or $350.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

You're correct Glenn!


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> $15k + TTL on a new skiff ready to fish.


For a Caimen? Is that rigged on a trailer?

What are they made of? Plywood, stitch and glue?

Pretty intresting figures. I thought they were around 20k with a tiller.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I saw a Ranger in RP last weekend.USEd


----------



## Bayoufly (Feb 14, 2006)

http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/caimen.php

I believe you get a poling platform also thrown in, my camien is about to be started on. Looking around mid-May to go pick it up. This skiff is pretty much ready to fish. 

Stainless Steel Hardware (Bow & Stern Eyes, Drain, Nuts & Bolts)
One Piece Heavy Duty Rubrail
Navigation Lights (Flip-Up In Stern & Shark Eyes Up Front)
Automatic Bilge Pump
Lenco 12x9 Trim Tabs w/Switch
Odyessey Brand Cranking Battery & Tray

Easy To Launch And Load Ram-Lin Trailer
Six Under Gunnel Rod Holders (Able To Hold Up To 9'6" In Rod Length)
Four Hull Color Choices To Choose From
(Soft White, Fighting Lady Yellow, Guide Skiff Green, Pastel Blue)
Portable 12 Gallon Fuel Cell Located Up Front









$11,500 without Power*


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

bslittle79 said:


> For a Caimen? Is that rigged on a trailer?
> 
> What are they made of? Plywood, stitch and glue?
> 
> Pretty intresting figures. I thought they were around 20k with a tiller.


Hahaha! No. No plywood. All vacuum infused composites with no wood at all.

Base price is $11,500 for the boat and trailer. That is with a poling platform, trim tabs, fuel tank, etc. A base boat ready to fish. Add power and you end up in the $15-17k range depending on what you put on it.


----------



## EKNIP (Sep 15, 2005)

*Hold Tight*

Take A Good Look Around .. I Have Been Seeing Some Used Skiff Go Cheap..trust Me There Is Some Guy That Bought A Poling Skiff Last Year, And Found Out His Wife Is Knocked Up Or Wants A Divorce....


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

And on that last note I have a 17 Mckee for sale listed on craigslist Houston. no woman problems, just bought a newer boat,


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

there is one thing no one mentioned yet, how much is the little guy on the poling platform , that sights fish for you, and poles you around, and tells you how to fish, says your the greatest fly caster hes has ever seen, and still puts you on redfish.......how much is he....i want him first before i buy the skiff.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

surfsideperson said:


> there is one thing no one mentioned yet, how much is the little guy on the poling platform , that sights fish for you, and poles you around, and tells you how to fish, says your the greatest fly caster hes has ever seen, and still puts you on redfish.......how much is he....i want him first before i buy the skiff.


I couldn't afford that option. LOL!


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Remember a poling skiff needs someone to pole! So either you or you buddy will be on the platform with a pole the majority of your non running time. If you don't have this worked out ahead of time, you will not be fishing nearly as much as you had planned.

Charles


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

fishsmart said:


> Remember a poling skiff needs someone to pole! So either you or you buddy will be on the platform with a pole the majority of your non running time. If you don't have this worked out ahead of time, you will not be fishing nearly as much as you had planned.
> 
> Charles


There are options. Some guys who have remote-controlled trolling motors stand on the back platform and sight cast, but the water has to be deep enough to run the motor. Or you can run the motor from the front standing on a casting platform and use a tiller extension on the trolling motor. Or you can pole the boat from the front.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

I fish and pole solo all the time...
Poling/fishing is easy by yourself. Bleb saw me pole,cast,and land a nice red last week while he was 150' away in his skiff. 
EZ-PZ boys!


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*I know that guy*



surfsideperson said:


> there is one thing no one mentioned yet, how much is the little guy on the poling platform , that sights fish for you, and poles you around, and tells you how to fish, says your the greatest fly caster hes has ever seen, and still puts you on redfish.......how much is he....i want him first before i buy the skiff.


That guy rents for about $450 a day and can be found at almost any fishing destination nowadays.

*Some of the best things about that guy is that he:* 
is your slave for the day (priceless)
tows boat
launches boat 
cleans boat 
provides tackle
instruction
experience (priceless)
navigation 
does not throw you off of boat if hooked on a backcast  
cleans fish if kept

*the rental fee also includes:*
boat payments
insurance
fuel and oil
boat storage
regular maintenance
investment depreciation

When you put a monetary value on most of the above you can rent him for a minimum of *EIGHTEEN* *TIMES ANNUALLY* for the same cost of owning your own poling skiff!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

LOL!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i run a florida style flats boat with texas style innards 

i have a hewes 19 tunnel that works pretty good, i'm extrememly happy with it....is it the shallowest? of course not. but it does very well....under a foot easily. is it the driest? maybe.... is it the fastest? oh hell no! but it does do a lot of things very well.... all boats are a trade off....

being from florida, i always wanted a hewes, so i searched until i found one that fit the bill....

i must admit, the bottom here is a bit different, and can be more difficult to pole than in fla. ....definitely in the muddy areas... and the bays i like to fish are much, much shallower than the part of fla. i grew up in.... if you want extreme shallow, you are going to give up ride, speed, dryness....


----------



## Towerhead (Apr 7, 2008)

*Ranger Banshee certificate*

I have access to a certificate for a Ranger Banshee with 40 hp, Yamaha 4 stroke, power pole, minn kota trolling motor & humminbbird electronocs, estimated retail value 20,000


----------



## sushiman2000 (Oct 30, 2007)

What is the starting bid on the certificate?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I think you don't see as many in TX as Florida is because of our big choppy bays many fisherman have to cross to get to the good water. That and the fact that wading is so ingrained in TX fishing culture that many folks optimize their fishing boat for that style.



jason101 said:


> I'm glad you started this topic as I was thinking of a starting similar one. Why is it that we don't see more poling skiffs in TX? Is it because we have so many more waders? I am looking at a 15 foot skiff from florida with everything I want (trolling motor, platforms, power pole, trim tabs, gps/fish finder, etc) but haven't pulled the trigger due to the length of the boat. It fishes 2 very comfortably and 3 isn't bad either. I have been on the boat personally but am still worried about the short length in our bay areas. On the other hand, I see many of these small scooters and figure if they can do it then a small skiff should do fine too, right? I want to fish shallow and this boat can do it (floats in 4 inches).
> 
> Any comments appreciated. Help me pull the trigger or run...
> 
> Jason


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

*heres my pathfinder 17t @ arroyo city*

my pathfinder runs skinny and runs around the llm perfectly


----------

